# .:VR6 Content Only:.



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

First off I would like to add that I think it would be nice to have a little thread on the CC VR6 including the 4Motion as well. A little spot where we can talk about VR6 related problems and mods that pertain to the CC.

I understand that there is already a VR6 Engine Forum and a 4Motion Forum but I think we need a CC VR6 Thread. :beer:


On to what I wanted to talk about..

I was at my VW/Audi shop today getting my exhaust priced out today and I heard that Unitronic does an engine flash that gives the VR6 which is 280hp stock to 308hp. Which is just a 91 octane rating. Now if you had 93 octane you would see some more improvement in HP gain. 

Has anyone flashed their VR6 yet? I'm just curious. I'm going to ask them if I can get a trial for an hour or so.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking to get mine flashed... Although I am going to go with REVO as the closest Unitronic dealer is about 700mi away.

Here's some haldex related 4motion content that kinda got lost in the shuffle....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-40k-mile-quot-haldex-fluid-at-18k-miles.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

mr2guru said:


> Looking to get mine flashed... Although I am going to go with REVO as the closest Unitronic dealer is about 700mi away.
> 
> Here's some haldex related 4motion content that kinda got lost in the shuffle....
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-40k-mile-quot-haldex-fluid-at-18k-miles.


Wdimagineer had his VR6 flashed before he sold it. Pm him. Great guy. 

Good luck on getting the Mods to make a sticky. Can't even get our FAQ/DIY section correct after the forum change.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

mr2guru said:


> Looking to get mine flashed... Although I am going to go with REVO as the closest Unitronic dealer is about 700mi away.
> 
> Here's some haldex related 4motion content that kinda got lost in the shuffle....
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-40k-mile-quot-haldex-fluid-at-18k-miles.


I could go with either because both installers are about the same distance. My last Passat was flashed by GIAC at my local VW dealer and that was nice because it was covered under warranty. I think I'll go check Revo out because they offer a free trial. 

If anyone has more threads based on VR6 stuff make sure to post it up.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good thread idea. Subscribed.


----------



## watson21 (Oct 19, 2010)

*VR6/4mo flash.*

Hello,

I'm a new Vortex member and would like to say how the great this site is; to be able to find and get info on our vehicles and other peoples input is really helpful.

My wife has a 09 CC VR6/4Mo and I had it flashed with the Unitronic 91 octane soft wear a couple of weeks ago,well if anyone has any doubts about doing it I would say don't as it makes this (very underrated machine) even more menacing than before. I only use 92 or higher octane if I can, which is not to difficult up here in Canada.

My next change will be a cold air intake from BMC filters in Italy,which will not only give it a nice audible sound but increase the air flow to this already great sounding engine.

I live in the Vancouver B.C area and had the job done by the good people at Pgperformance in Surrey B.C, Paul jr is a really helpful chap and a very nice guy.

So guys go and have your VR6 CC's tuned like they were mean't to be as they are in Europe, Asia and also Down Under where I'm from.

Cheers,
Murray
:thumbup:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Convincing is the harder part.:laugh:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm thinking instead of removing the resonator I'm going to spring for a Flash with Unitronic.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I plan on getting it for my dad's CC this summer for him. Maybe intake also.


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

I removed tge suitcase muffler on my 4mo. It sounds awesome. I highly recommend it. Also, to those who are chipped- is the power difference that noticeable? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I want the suitcase resonator removed on mine bad! It's just a little pricey for the single exhaust on my VR6. 

I haven't flashed my CC yet but I had my B6 Passat flashed and it was a gain of 50hp and that alone is VERY noticeable.

*Unitronic* software available for the VR6 is for 2009-2010 CC's. It runs on 91 OCT: 308HP / 289LB-TQ. 

A gain of 28HP is a good gain in power. You will notice it. Not only does flashing the ECU give you better fuel economy but it puts your redline around 7k. It also removes the speed limiter for those of you who live in Germany :laugh:


*Revo Technik* also offers software for our VR6 CC but it's only a gain of 15HP which isn't that great. It's $100 less then Unitronic. I would go with Unitronic.



Overall I think getting the ECU flashed is a great idea. Most will go with certain software only because the install shop is close. But if you have a Unitronic installer near you I would go with them.

Revo Technik Software

Unitronic Software


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

I think here in the dfw area we only have a revo dealer. Might have to give them a call. 

Also, when i had the suitcase muffler removed, it only cost me $40. It shouldn't be that pricey. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

ElectricCo said:


> I think here in the dfw area we only have a revo dealer. Might have to give them a call.
> 
> Also, when i had the suitcase muffler removed, it only cost me $40. It shouldn't be that pricey.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You have a 4Motion with dual exhaust. I don't. More parts and labor for a single exhaust because it swings up and over the sub-frame.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah, this may turn into quite the thread :thumbup:

Any before/after dynos of the tunes? I'm curious about the true WHP numbers.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

VMRWheels said:


> Ah, this may turn into quite the thread :thumbup:
> 
> Any before/after dynos of the tunes? I'm curious about the true WHP numbers.


Thanks :beer:


I just may get the Unitronic Software this week. My shop also does dynos so I'll have them dyno it for me and I'll post results. :thumbup:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks :beer:
> 
> 
> I just may get the Unitronic Software this week. My shop also does dynos so I'll have them dyno it for me and I'll post results. :thumbup:


Definitely looking forward to this. I think the redline is already 7000 though isn't it? I'm curious if it gets rid of the 4000 rpm limit while in park or neutral. I believe it's supposed to make the shifts crisper too.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

I had the Unitronic flash and was very pleased. Definitely noticeable. I also added the R32 CAI from VF Engineering. I didn't have time to do an exhaust before trading the CC but it was next on the list.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Definitely looking forward to this. I think the redline is already 7000 though isn't it? I'm curious if it gets rid of the 4000 rpm limit while in park or neutral. I believe it's supposed to make the shifts crisper too.


That's what I meant. I think it does make the limiter go to 7000 rpm's


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

this my set up 
and yes to the unitronic flash after the flash the car has no prob hitting 200km/hr now in 5th gear 
the car is was more responsive in sport mode i got stage one but i want to get the stage 2 chip cause i run 94 octane in the car all the time


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

volks76 said:


> this my set up
> and yes to the unitronic flash after the flash the car has no prob hitting 200km/hr now in 5th gear
> the car is was more responsive in sport mode i got stage one but i want to get the stage 2 chip cause i run 94 octane in the car all the time


Impressive! Does BMC have a vehicle specific intake for the 3.6? I couldnt find it.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Going to get appraised again by another reputable muffler shop in Chicago. Hopefully I don't get an outrageous quote again. 


ps. I really want my bluetooth to work!


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

that blows. there isnt a shop doing unitronic anywhere close to me. anyway, i like this vr6/4motion thread. just to share, ive had mine since new 2009. i can honestly say i have never had one second of a problem with this car.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

2.0t


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

for the bmc air filter contact pg performance that is where i got mine i love it 
will never go back to a K&N filter
pg perfomance located in surrey bc canada they import the filters they mail them out contact tim or jr. they will hook u up 
https://pgperformance.com/home.php??xid=491e1e01e93809c779201bba39ac953d


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

nstabl said:


> 2.0t


But why would I want that?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bocajuniors12 said:


> But why would I want that?


Lets keep it on topic :laugh: This is just going to start a lot of drama.


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

i've had my cc vr6 4 motion for about 5 weeks now love it but terrible gas mileage anyone else noticing this, i don't do much highway driving mostly around town and always use the tiptronic does this burn more gas?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

pkeelan said:


> i've had my cc vr6 4 motion for about 5 weeks now love it but terrible gas mileage anyone else noticing this, i don't do much highway driving mostly around town and always use the tiptronic does this burn more gas?


What are you getting? I've been averaging around 26 mixed driving.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I drive all city miles and my car is averaging around 16 MPG lol.


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

yea i get about 16mpg around town i do tend to drive a little bit hard but not crazy


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

i am really interested in this unitronic flash but i lease my car would that be a problem and would the dealership know?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I sold my last car with a flash by GIAC. They had no idea.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah if you do mostly city/urban driving and drive it spiritedly occasionally, the mileage isn't going to be the best. That's any car really though.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

pkeelan said:


> i've had my cc vr6 4 motion for about 5 weeks now love it but terrible gas mileage anyone else noticing this, i don't do much highway driving mostly around town and always use the tiptronic does this burn more gas?


Let the "automatic" do its job. You will get better mileage.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Interesting thread, I did not realize the VR6 could get a tune that produced that much, I might have to do that to my 4Motion, I have an installer 15 miles away.


----------



## pitte (Nov 19, 2010)

Had the Unitronic Software installed for the VR6, makes a noticeable difference...worth the money.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I really think I'm going to get it installed. Although I am a little worried that I may have problems down the road in ownership. I plan on keeping this car for a long time. I want to grow old with my baby :laugh:

Reason I'm bringing that up is because when I had GIAC I had some weird lag issues. I know it's due to having a turbo I had the B6 Passat with 2.0T and it would lag hardcore around 2500 RPMs and then instantly kick and take off. 

I don't see this happening to my 3.6 because it doesn't have a turbo obviously but I still don't want to be stuck with a program that can cause problems to arise.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah, I really think I'm going to get it installed. Although I am a little worried that I may have problems down the road in ownership. I plan on keeping this car for a long time. I want to grow old with my baby :laugh:
> 
> Reason I'm bringing that up is because when I had GIAC I had some weird lag issues. I know it's due to having a turbo I had the B6 Passat with 2.0T and it would lag hardcore around 2500 RPMs and then instantly kick and take off.
> 
> I don't see this happening to my 3.6 because it doesn't have a turbo obviously but I still don't want to be stuck with a program that can cause problems to arise.


Honestly, those lag issues were probably more related to the electronic throttle. The KO3 Sport is so small that it really doesn't lag at all, unless you're starting off at like 1500rpm in 4th or higher and expecting instant power. I notice that when I'm shifting quickly, the boost is up almost instantly, but I still feel a slight delay. That's the electronic throttle unfortunately. I think with having an automatic, the lag is still there to an extent, but since the shifting points are all smooth, it's less noticeable. I'm sure when you first go on throttle, the response is a little better with a flash for the 3.6. 

But yeah, back to 3.6 talk.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

the throttle response is great in sport mode with the unitronic flash 
i found the car shifts a llittle better with the paddle shifters also when in manual 
i must say when i'm in sport or manual mode i do turn alot of heads wit the car 
i love the BMC air filter in the car the sound it produces


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

volks76 said:


> the throttle response is great in sport mode with the unitronic flash
> i found the car shifts a llittle better with the paddle shifters also when in manual
> i must say when i'm in sport or manual mode i do turn alot of heads wit the car
> i love the BMC air filter in the car the sound it produces


That's all good to hear.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

volks76 said:


> the throttle response is great in sport mode with the unitronic flash
> i found the car shifts a llittle better with the paddle shifters also when in manual
> i must say when i'm in sport or manual mode i do turn alot of heads wit the car
> i love the BMC air filter in the car the sound it produces


I'm going to call up BMC and look into getting one. I think having my resonator removed and having the car flashed will make it sound pretty nice. 



g60_corrado_91 said:


> That's all good to hear.


x2:laugh:


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

anyone buy cross drilled rotors for there car yet?
i'm thinking of either buying new rotors or buying a BBK 
but its so hard to find kits for the car 
anyone have any ideas on either the rotors or the BBK


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

volks76 said:


> anyone buy cross drilled rotors for there car yet?
> i'm thinking of either buying new rotors or buying a BBK
> but its so hard to find kits for the car
> anyone have any ideas on either the rotors or the BBK


I was going to message you but forgot. Check out AdamsRotors.com

http://adamsrotors.com/


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

IMO the brakes are pretty suitable for the VR6 CC's. They're R32 brakes all around, 13.5" up front, 12.2" in the back. Yeah they weigh 3800lbs in 4-Motion trim, but my GTI has 12.3" front and 11.1 or something in the back and it's only 800lbs lighter.

Slotted/drilled rotors look nice, but they really don't do much for performance over the stock rotors and under heavy use where they get extremely hot, can even crack. Most of the braking is in the pads, high temp fluid, and SS lines.

That said, if you're getting a BBK for weight savings, I can see that. I've heard R32 people say that just one front rotor weighs almost 30lbs. That's a lot of mass per corner. BBK's tend to be quite a bit lighter.

dbcperformance sells Adams Rotors as well.

http://www.dbcperformance.com/category_s/1169.htm


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> Lets keep it on topic :laugh: This is just going to start a lot of drama.


:laugh:


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*flask*

Has anyone seen a Dyno graph for the Unitronic FLash? Wonder if they can do a 93octane version??


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

i am just about to get my timing taken in the car to see if i can get a stage one plus 
i will let u know thiss weeekend what the verdict is.


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been emailing with Apex tuning about getting my ECU flashed. Right now he says all he knows of is a 91 octane flash. He was going to contact Unitronic about a 93 octane flash and let me know tomorrow. I'll post his response tomorrow


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*dyno*

How about any dynos? Are there dynos anywhere on the 91 flash? Id like to see it first...


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*springs*

Also, does anyone know if B&G makes lowering springs for the VR6?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

here is unitronics response to the question 

Re: (No subject) 
« Sent to: volks76 on: February 22, 2011, 09:48:44 AM »
« You have forwarded or responded to this message. » Quote Reply Remove 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have to log value 011 & 020 to see the timing pulls, if they are not high then Unitronic can make the file but he needs to see this first otherwise it may make less power because your car will ping and pull timing.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*any troubles?*

^bump. any recent troubles concerning the vr6 4motion? for the first time of any problem, i have a right rear light out problem. it flashes across the mfd screen upon startup. when i get out of the car to see, i cant find the light out?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

boneshop said:


> ^bump. any recent troubles concerning the vr6 4motion? for the first time of any problem, i have a right rear light out problem. it flashes across the mfd screen upon startup. when i get out of the car to see, i cant find the light out?


This happened to my dad's when we were test driving it. We go to check it later and the bulb wasn't out. Apparently it's a known issue with CC's and I believe the socket plugging into the bulb is loose or the tab needs to be bent.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> This happened to my dad's when we were test driving it. We go to check it later and the bulb wasn't out. Apparently it's a known issue with CC's and I believe the socket plugging into the bulb is loose or the tab needs to be bent.


Happened to me once. I just turned the car off and back on again and it was fine.


----------



## Bcortes82 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,


The only problem I have been having with my 4motion lately is when I am sitting idle in traffic the air conditioner will shut off and won't come back on unless I shut down the car and re-start it. It doesn't happen often..however it chooses to shut off on some of the hotter days here in FL. I have taken it in to VW multiple times and they can't find anything wrong. Has anyone had a similar issue? I had a B5 Audi A4 and prior to getting rid of it this same issued occurred.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bcortes82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> The only problem I have been having with my 4motion lately is when I am sitting idle in traffic the air conditioner will shut off and won't come back on unless I shut down the car and re-start it. It doesn't happen often..however it chooses to shut off on some of the hotter days here in FL. I have taken it in to VW multiple times and they can't find anything wrong. Has anyone had a similar issue? I had a B5 Audi A4 and prior to getting rid of it this same issued occurred.


That's strange I never heard of this happening. Does it shut off when it's reached it proper internal temperature. Because even then it shouldn't turn off. It should just lower the blower speed. Maybe there is a fuse or perhaps a loose wire? IDK Anybody else wanna chime in?


----------



## Bcortes82 (Jul 22, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> That's strange I never heard of this happening. Does it shut off when it's reached it proper internal temperature. Because even then it shouldn't turn off. It should just lower the blower speed. Maybe there is a fuse or perhaps a loose wire? IDK Anybody else wanna chime in?


When working correctly it does lower the blower speed....but the issue seems to happen when the car is still trying to cool down, and I am sitting idle in traffic....the blower will shut off along with the lights indicating the "hi or low" speed of the blower....I have noticed the light for the temparture will remain on along with the light on the "auto" button. 

If the traffic picks up and I get the engine reving again then it has come back on without having to re-start the car occasionally.

I am just curious as the Audi A4 had the same issue. :screwy:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Next Monday is the Day! Suitcase resonator is being removed and I'm having a straight pipe put in it's place. Then I'm having the Koni SS Coilovers put on as well. 

I'll be running all the way down in the rear with 5mm spacers and about 3 threads left up front with 12mm spacers. I'm on 235/45/18 Interlagos. 

I'll post a video of the exhaust and some pictures of the drop. Next Monday :beer:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I did not know about the Utronic sofware, only the Revo. I found a dealer called DC Performance in LA nearby. I'll call them next week and see what the deal is.

Does anyone know if the software tightens up the transmission shifting? I cam from a DSG and my one gripe is the slushbox in the 4mo. It even tries to out think you and downshifts to provide braking downhill...WTF? I cant find any info on changing the shifting with the VAG-COM coding either.

.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Has anyone that has done the Unitronic reflash noticed if the throttle response off the line is any better? There's a dead spot in the throttle right after tip-in that's frustrating (not nearly as bad as a B5.5 Passat W8 though) and it would nice to get rid of that. 

Everyone with a 4mo car: get rid of the suitcase resonator, right now. The car sounds so much better without it. There's a small amount of drone in the 60mph-75mph range (haven't done much cruising above that,) but nothing bad. The payoff if more than worth it.


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*couple things..*

Has anyone seen any dynos yet for the flashs available for the vr6? If so can you direct me..

I agree there is a massive throttle response lag...awful...

Do you notice any loss of torque from removing the suitcase muffler...? Notice anything good or bad?

Any sound clips :laugh:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Will it still pass emissions if I remove the resonator????


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*emissions*

You should pass emissions no problem.


----------



## #1866R32 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is anyone using the EVOMS intake on their CC VR6?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

cecilcohen said:


> Do you notice any loss of torque from removing the suitcase muffler...? Notice anything good or bad?
> 
> Any sound clips :laugh:


I haven't noticed any difference in power to tell you the truth. 
Good: The car sounds a lot better. Much closer to my TT 3.2 with the flapper mod (not as loud though.) 
Bad: fuel economy has suffered a little from gassing it more often. On the other hand, you don't need nearly as many revs to get any sort of aural fun from the the car, so it might be a wash. 

No sound clip yet. I hope to get one soon, but it's -32°C outside right now, so I'm not really interested in being out there with camera equipment.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Professor Gascan said:


> I haven't noticed any difference in power to tell you the truth.
> Good: The car sounds a lot better. Much closer to my TT 3.2 with the flapper mod (not as loud though.)
> Bad: fuel economy has suffered a little from gassing it more often. On the other hand, you don't need nearly as many revs to get any sort of aural fun from the the car, so it might be a wash.
> 
> No sound clip yet. I hope to get one soon, but it's -32°C outside right now, so I'm not really interested in being out there with camera equipment.


I'm getting my suitcase res. deleted Monday. I'll have a video clip by Tuesday.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> I'm getting my suitcase res. deleted Monday. I'll have a video clip by Tuesday.


Should sound like this....







...et al

I can't wait to get mine removed... might get a quote tonight on the way home.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I've seen all of those. I had the VR6 with single exhaust. It will sound different. Should sound like this.


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*exhaust*

Has anyone removed the rear "resonators" and left the suitcase muffler alone? Im curious what this sounds like.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Be more specific. Are you talking about the actual muffler out the back?


----------



## gompertz (Dec 8, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> I did not know about the Utronic sofware, only the Revo. I found a dealer called DC Performance in LA nearby. I'll call them next week and see what the deal is.
> 
> Does anyone know if the software tightens up the transmission shifting? I cam from a DSG and my one gripe is the slushbox in the 4mo. It even tries to out think you and downshifts to provide braking downhill...WTF? I cant find any info on changing the shifting with the VAG-COM coding either.
> 
> .


The downshifting on downhill drives me bonkers too. Is this only occurring in the VR6? It's terribly obvious in the VR6, and I'll give more gas to "undo" it!


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

downshifting on downhill. can someone explain this? it also drives me crazy. the rpm's shoot through the roof when going downhill. people have asked me whats wrong with my car.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Post this up on the forum. Maybe it's an issue with 2.0T's too


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

boneshop said:


> downshifting on downhill. can someone explain this? it also drives me crazy. the rpm's shoot through the roof when going downhill. people have asked me whats wrong with my car.


From what I've gathered it has to do with the high compression and the variable valve timing. Basically the compression is very high and would cause obtrusive engine braking, so on throttle closed decel it overlaps the valve to bleed off compression but this also doesn't allow much if any engine braking. To compensate the trans steps in as a surrogate.


----------



## gompertz (Dec 8, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> From what I've gathered it has to do with the high compression and the variable valve timing. Basically the compression is very high and would cause obtrusive engine braking, so on throttle closed decel it overlaps the valve to bleed off compression but this also doesn't allow much if any engine braking. To compensate the trans steps in as a surrogate.


A little over my head, but I can say for certain my car slows considerably on the downshifts. If I had someone following me tight on my rear going downhill there would be a chance (although minimal) they would rear-end me, given the heavy tranny braking with lack of any brake lights.

I don't have the RPM's necessarily "shoot through the roof" as another poster said... maybe 800-1200 rpm gain.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

f.rizzo said:


> Does anyone know if the software tightens up the transmission shifting? I cam from a DSG and my one gripe is the slushbox in the 4mo. It even tries to out think you and downshifts to provide braking downhill...WTF? I cant find any info on changing the shifting with the VAG-COM coding either.


While I have no experience with a tuned 3.6, I believe it does. I doubt it's because the actual trans is reflashed, but because the throttle response and the entire engine is more responsive, and that the trans responds to that. 

But again, I have no proof. 



Professor Gascan said:


> Has anyone that has done the Unitronic reflash noticed if the throttle response off the line is any better? There's a dead spot in the throttle right after tip-in that's frustrating (not nearly as bad as a B5.5 Passat W8 though) and it would nice to get rid of that.


Yeah, the electronic throttle lag is horrible in VW's. The throttle response got a little better when I had my GTI flashed with APR Stg 2, but it's still there if I'm going through the gears at a quick rate (6MT). It'll lag for a second and at first I thought it was turbo lag, but the K03S is so tiny, so it's not the culprit. 

But to answer your question, I think the flashes are supposed to make the throttle slightly more responsive. 



GERMANCARMAN said:


> Will it still pass emissions if I remove the resonator????


Yes, the resonators/mufflers just reduce noise. The only part of the exhaust that's related to emissions are the catalytic converters and O2 sensors. 



gompertz said:


> A little over my head, but I can say for certain my car slows considerably on the downshifts. If I had someone following me tight on my rear going downhill there would be a chance (although minimal) they would rear-end me, given the heavy tranny braking with lack of any brake lights.
> 
> I don't have the RPM's necessarily "shoot through the roof" as another poster said... maybe 800-1200 rpm gain.


Does the trans do this in all modes or just D? I think I know what you're talking about, but I only noticed it in Sport mode where the rpms tend to be higher. I actually like cars that don't coast because it saves on brake wear. I'm one to always downshift my GTI, but because of that, I'm always paying attention to the people behind me because yes, there are no brake lights when you're doing that, or in the case of the automatic, when the trans does it.


----------



## gompertz (Dec 8, 2009)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Does the trans do this in all modes or just D? I think I know what you're talking about, but I only noticed it in Sport mode where the rpms tend to be higher. I actually like cars that don't coast because it saves on brake wear. I'm one to always downshift my GTI, but because of that, I'm always paying attention to the people behind me because yes, there are no brake lights when you're doing that, or in the case of the automatic, when the trans does it.


I've only been in D when experiencing this, and you've experienced it in S. So it does it in both apparently. I suppose a solution is to kick it into triptronic and take over on steep descents. I'm not versed enough in cars to get into a opinion war about it, but I feel a transmission work job is much more costly than a brake work job and thus don't become over-reliant on tranny braking in manual transmission vehicles.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

gompertz said:


> I've only been in D when experiencing this, and you've experienced it in S. So it does it in both apparently. I suppose a solution is to kick it into triptronic and take over on steep descents. I'm not versed enough in cars to get into a opinion war about it, but I feel a transmission work job is much more costly than a brake work job and thus don't become over-reliant on tranny braking in manual transmission vehicles.


Yeah, that's weird. And I definitely agree with you in that trans work is much more pricey than brake work. That said, I always rev match or heel and toe down shift to sync up the rpm's to the gear I'm going into. Either way, when I autox or drive spiritedly, I'm hard on both the brakes and the trans/clutch. I'm surprised it's still holding up pretty well at 85k.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

cwwiii said:


> Be more specific. Are you talking about the actual muffler out the back?


The "muffler" is in the middle of the car, and the "resonators" are attached to the tailpipes on a 4mo, just to be accurate...



mr2guru said:


> From what I've gathered it has to do with the high compression and the variable valve timing. Basically the compression is very high and would cause obtrusive engine braking, so on throttle closed decel it overlaps the valve to bleed off compression but this also doesn't allow much if any engine braking. To compensate the trans steps in as a surrogate.


But it's 9.0:1 isnt it?
It definitely downshifts a gear or two going downhill. The only work around is to have it in manual mode and it does not try to "out think" you. There was some coding on VAG for the Phaeton and Audi A8 that you could do to the trans, but not sure if you can do it on the VR6 4mo car (I'm not going to try it): 

http://www.audipages.com/Tech_Articles/auto_transmission/codingtransmission.html

The trans would be my only minor gripe with the car.

.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

If we're being technical..the muffler is a resonator because it's drowning out the sound. On a Single exhaust VR6 it goes from two catbacks to two very small resonators. Then it breaks down into a single pipe which goes to the suitcase resonator which is huge. The it goes to the muffler and out the back. 

On a 4Motion it's the same thing only it breaks off after the suitcase resonator to two single pipes out the rear.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

f.rizzo said:


> But it's 9.0:1 isnt it?
> .



It's 12.0:1 compression. Pretty high for a passenger car. Makes for some serious engine braking.


----------



## Denker (Sep 9, 2010)

*Resonator vs Muffler vs VW Parts Catalogue*

This has been debated on the B6 Forum as well. 



Vinnyty said:


> VW Parts catalogue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I know is that no matter what you call it, removing part #5 has made my 4motion B6 sound great. :thumbup:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

cwwiii said:


> If we're being technical..the muffler is a resonator because it's drowning out the sound. On a Single exhaust VR6 it goes from two catbacks to two very small resonators. Then it breaks down into a single pipe which goes to the suitcase resonator which is huge. The it goes to the muffler and out the back.
> 
> On a 4Motion it's the same thing only it breaks off after the suitcase resonator to two single pipes out the rear.


:wave:










The exhaust tips have resonators attached to them, the muffler is the part in the middle of the car on a 4mo.











1) Converter and pipe 
2) Converter and pipe Gasket 
3) Converter and pipe Bracket 
4) Muffler and pipe 
5) Muffler and pipe Clamp 
6) Retainer ring Front 
7) Retainer ring Rear 
8) Resonator and pipe Right 
9) Resonator and pipe Left 
10) Clamp Clamp Back 
11) Tailpipe Right 
12) Tailpipe Left 
13) Clamp Clamp Back 
14) Front bracket 
15) Rear bracket 
16) Hanger Back 
17) Heat shield Front 
18) Rear Rear Right 
19) Rear Rear Left 
20) Bumper cover Sedan Right 




> A resonator (helmholtz resonator) uses a tuned cavity to actually actively cancel out sound. It creates a band-pass filter that eliminates problem frequencies - so they tune it for a specific loud spot in engine operation. It targets only a small range of frequencies.
> 
> A muffler is usually a series of expansions that take energy from the gas flow to decrease sound. Sometimes they have resonating chambers built in, but typically they operate on a purely expansive vane - expanding a gas so many times into such a volume muffles certain frequencies.
> 
> ...


....if we are being technical...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Well Frank Rizzo...If we're being technical :laugh: I was slightly tipsy last night and forgot to add that there were also two mufflers before the exhaust tips. Please don't think I'm and idiot who doesn't know there is a muffler before the tips :facepalm:

But.. Back on VR6 stuff. Can't wait till Tuesday! Coils are being installed and my suitcase res. is comign out :beer: yay lol


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*muffler/resonator*

So with all this talk about the exhaust....what does the vr6 4mo sound like with the muffler/resonators that have the exhaust tips on them removed?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cecilcohen said:


> So with all this talk about the exhaust....what does the vr6 4mo sound like with the muffler/resonators that have the exhaust tips on them removed?


Check out the first video in post #67 on page two. That's a 4-Mo CC with the muffler removed (part #5 in that diagram). I'm on my phone now and don't feel like looking through those other videos to see if they're 4-Mo or not, but if they have dual exhaust, then obviously they are. And it seems most people with 4-Mo's do delete that center muffler. There are quite a few videos of soundclips on YouTube. And remember, you can search for any 4-Mo Passat too because it's the same design.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

cwwiii said:


> Well Frank Rizzo...If we're being technical :laugh: I was slightly tipsy last night and forgot to add that there were also two mufflers before the exhaust tips. Please don't think I'm and idiot who doesn't know there is a muffler before the tips :facepalm:
> 
> ...... :beer: yay lol



We are pals. Officially.
CC VR6 club - if you ask me.
Make a youtwitbook page!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

f.rizzo said:


> We are pals. Officially.
> CC VR6 club - if you ask me.
> Make a youtwitbook page!
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Ask you on what? I'm hungover :beer:

But I'm glad someone is understandable on vortex. 

I wish my 3.6 sounded something like this :laugh:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Ask you on what? I'm hungover :beer:
> 
> But I'm glad someone is understandable on vortex.
> 
> I wish my 3.6 sounded something like this :laugh:


That is truly irritating. I mean, it really hurts my ears. It sounds like a person in the early stages of stomach flu. Keep the door closed and light a candle, for crying out loud!!

Seriously, this would sound great on the track but not in ear shot of the general public. The CC is a gentleman's car, not a "Ricer".

I can kick butt with my VR6 without having to make all that noise. It's more fun that way. Not all butts, mind you, but quite a few.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Well a lot has to do with the qaulity of the camera. When the car passes the camera it is a way too loud. Of course I was just being silly. But yeah the CC is a "gentlemans car". But no way could it ever become a ricer. Unless someone bolts on a spoiler made of steel and fiberglass :laugh:

On another note...One more day till I get my coilovers installed :heart:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

New stance. :beer:


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so got my car scanned today to see if i can get unitronics stage 1+
hooked up the computer to the car and went for a drive reving the car from 2000-red line 
multiple times to get the proper read. so should have an answer from unitronic sometime this week.


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

volks76 said:


> so got my car scanned today to see if i can get unitronics stage 1+
> hooked up the computer to the car and went for a drive reving the car from 2000-red line
> multiple times to get the proper read. so should have an answer from unitronic sometime this week.


Keep us posted and see if they have a dyno graph of that tune you can post.


----------



## davek1974 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Haldex fluid*

For those with 4Mo CC, anyone change the Haldex fluid or filter yet? Reading VW says do at 40k, but I am at 26k and have seen some owners say change at 20k. My first VW and first with AWD - so please be gentle. Thanks


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

davek1974 said:


> For those with 4Mo CC, anyone change the Haldex fluid or filter yet? Reading VW says do at 40k, but I am at 26k and have seen some owners say change at 20k. My first VW and first with AWD - so please be gentle. Thanks


 I've done a lot of Haldex content reading from across the boards... volvo, ford, VW... etc... 

Here's the skinny. Gen I haldex's in the MkIV R32s lasted longer with frequent fluid changes. And they even spec'd 20k mile changes in Audi's. Then came the MkV Passat/R32 Gen II haldex's. At first VW and Haldex said they were lifetime fluid/filter. But a couple years in, they changed the recommendation to 40k change intervals. Why? Maybe because haldex's do like frequent fluid changes and they were seeing higher failure rates. Now the Gen IV unit in the CC is a bit different design in that is has a pre-pressurization pump for instant response, a different filter than the Gen II units, and only a 40k mile fluid change requirement. As of right now, VW hasn't bought the filter as a change requirement even though it's easily accessible. 
Considering the Gen IV is constantly pumping fluid through the pump and it's also the same fluid that gets contaminated with haldex clutch debris.... it's got to be working hard afte the filter gets gummed up. Mine was caked with sludge at only 18k miles. The fluid was very dark and smelled. 

Haldex will tell you it's a lifetime fluid. (I suspect marketing there... "Look our product requires no maintenance, buy us for your cars!") And VW says, "Eh.... we're seeing warranty issues due to haldex failures possibly related to fluid. Let's spec a change interval. But not too often... it's expensive and may turn off potential owners." 
And then there's people like me.... "If it looks bad, smells bad, caked with sludge at 18k miles.... it can't be good. I'd like my Haldex to last >150k miles if I keep the car that long."


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just imagine how ungodly these cars would sound with a true dual exhaust with an x pipe or an h pipe


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

*Heldex*

Funny how VW says change it after it is out of their "free" maintenance period..............


----------



## confuc1ous (Oct 18, 2004)

Whats the cost on the dealer changing out the fluid and the filter for the Haldex system?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

confuc1ous said:


> Whats the cost on the dealer changing out the fluid and the filter for the Haldex system?


 You can't change the filter... the dealer can't change the filter. The part doesn't show up on ETKA There is no replacement filter available, at least not for sale.

FWIW, you could change the filter on the B6/R32 Haldex and a fluid and filter change was ~$245 quoted by a couple dealers. The cost of the Gen II filter from VW is around $60 and the fluid is about $30. 

So, I'd imagine they'd try to charge about $150 for a fluid change on a CC, even though it's about as easy as an oil change.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just had my suitcase resonator removed and it sounds GLORIOUS :laugh: The 3.6 paired with the exhaust is much nicer in my opinion. Videos will come soon enough.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> Just had my suitcase resonator removed and it sounds GLORIOUS :laugh: The 3.6 paired with the exhaust is much nicer in my opinion. Videos will come soon enough.


 Does it sound any different just cruising at 70 or so?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

mr2guru said:


> Does it sound any different just cruising at 70 or so?


 I was on the interstate last night cruising at 65, 70 then 75. Sounds quiet enough when you're cruising at a constant speed. When you give it a little gas it's loud but once you get off it and cruise again it's fine. 

I've been flooring it past other cars, just giving it a little gas and it sounds so aggressive and sexy at the same time. Best mod by far. Cruising around town in tiptronic or sport mode is a lot of fun too. Just hearing the engine shift. Love it!


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

It looks like we're in the same boat as the 2.0 TSI/FSI guys. Massive intake sludge buildup.

A fellow vortex'er who's 3.6 had the dreaded oil pump bolt issue, out of warranty btw, had his mechanic tear down his engine.... The mechanic noted to insane amount of carbon/sludge on his intake ports and valves. This is from a 2007 with 71k miles. 5000mi OCI.


























Now, I've torn down more than a few engines, some very high miles. I've never seen anything this bad.  Browsing through a bunch of TSI/FSI threads on the issue it seems the best fix is a catch can. To my knowledge, no one makes one for the 3.6? Does anyone have any insight on how we could install a catch can? I don't think Seafoam is going to fix this....


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> I was on the interstate last night cruising at 65, 70 then 75. Sounds quiet enough when you're cruising at a constant speed. When you give it a little gas it's loud but once you get off it and cruise again it's fine.
> 
> I've been flooring it past other cars, just giving it a little gas and it sounds so aggressive and sexy at the same time. Best mod by far. Cruising around town in tiptronic or sport mode is a lot of fun too. Just hearing the engine shift. Love it!


 Hell yeah. I love going past cars and buildings WOT in my GTI for this reason. VR6 is even more FTW!:laugh: 



mr2guru said:


> It looks like we're in the same boat as the 2.0 TSI/FSI guys. Massive intake sludge buildup.
> 
> 
> Now, I've torn down more than a few engines, some very high miles. I've never seen anything this bad.  Browsing through a bunch of TSI/FSI threads on the issue it seems the best fix is a catch can. To my knowledge, no one makes one for the 3.6? Does anyone have any insight on how we could install a catch can? I don't think Seafoam is going to fix this....


 Yeah, all direct injection engines have carbon issues, not just FSI and TSI 2.0T's. I imagine GM has issues with their 2.0T, Mazda with their 2.3L, etc. In fact, Audi released a TSB or recall for their RS4 because it was even worse than the FSI/TSI 2.0T. 

I imagine it's not too hard to retrofit a catch can to a 3.6. Obviously it's doing the same thing. I know Forge makes a good catch can for the 2.0T; maybe talk to them? 

And Seafoam may help break it up temporarily, but like you said, it'll come back eventually. I think it's worse for those who never get on the throttle. I know even if I don't get on the throttle for a day or two and then I do, I literally have TDI amounts of black smoke coming out of my exhaust. My FSI GTI has 86k on it. I don't have a catalytic converter, but still, I noticed more black smoke now that I'm trying to drive more normal and get better mileage. 



On another topic, my parents and I went looking at RV's about an hour away from our house. We took the CC and doing highway driving at 55-65mph, we were getting almost 30mpg. I couldn't believe it! That's not much worse than my car driving the same way haha. He still does have the GTI Classix on it which are at least 8-10lbs lighter than the OEM Daytona's, but still, not bad mileage at all.


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*flash?*



volks76 said:


> so got my car scanned today to see if i can get unitronics stage 1+
> hooked up the computer to the car and went for a drive reving the car from 2000-red line
> multiple times to get the proper read. so should have an answer from unitronic sometime this week.


 Whats the status of the testing? Were they able to get a 93 octane flash? How is their DSG flash? 
Did they give you any idea of HP from the 93octane?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cecilcohen said:


> Whats the status of the testing? Were they able to get a 93 octane flash? How is their DSG flash?
> Did they give you any idea of HP from the 93octane?


 Are you talking about the 3.6 or the 2.0T? We concluded that he does indeed have the 6 speed tiptronic that the US 3.6's get as well. Only Europe gets the 3.6 with the DSG, and that may even be limited to the R36; I'm not positive. 

If you're asking about the 2.0T DSG and engine software, this is a specific 3.6 thread lol.


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

cwwiii said:


> I was on the interstate last night cruising at 65, 70 then 75. Sounds quiet enough when you're cruising at a constant speed. When you give it a little gas it's loud but once you get off it and cruise again it's fine.
> 
> I've been flooring it past other cars, just giving it a little gas and it sounds so aggressive and sexy at the same time. Best mod by far. Cruising around town in tiptronic or sport mode is a lot of fun too. Just hearing the engine shift. Love it!


 when i had my suitcase muffler removed, I didn't tell the wife what I was doing because it's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.... 

we ended up taking my car somewhere that evening and she didn't even notice the difference. i eventually pointed it out to her and only then did she realize that the exhaust was slightly louder.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

ElectricCo said:


> when i had my suitcase muffler removed, I didn't tell the wife what I was doing because it's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission....
> 
> we ended up taking my car somewhere that evening and she didn't even notice the difference. i eventually pointed it out to her and only then did she realize that the exhaust was slightly louder.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 That's great to hear!


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so i heard back from unitronic about the stage one + they are working on it for my car so i was glad to hear that so i should know more next week. i have not seen a dyno yet for the 2010 cc stage one chip


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*unitronic*

So this is gonna be 93 octane right? They already have the 91 octane right?
Did you get to drive around with the 91 to test it?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

i have the 91 right now 
i love it lots of fun the car loves to get up and go now 
before it would have to work to get to 200km/hr but now its there in 5th gear and fast too i find myself driving in manual all the time fun for me not my pocket book but hey thats why i bought the v6


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*tune*

That's great. What kind of gas mileage are you getting with the 91 octane flash?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry I don't track my gas mileage if I did I would not be a happy camper I'm happy if I fill up once every 5 days sometimes I'm filling up three times a week driving to work I also drive in manual alot now that I have the uni stage one chip so I suck back the fuel. I love to drive my car I drive it hard very hard it's time for new tires lol


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

*93 octane*

Im still curious to know how the 93 octane flash feels once you get it!


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

still waiting on unitronic


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so i went by the shop today to get an oil change and get the haldex oil changed. i also inquired about unitronic and how things are going mike is working on it at unitronic just really busy but its comming!! i also got fitted for an oil catch can get that done next week or so.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

volks76 said:


> so i went by the shop today to get an oil change and get the haldex oil changed. i also inquired about unitronic and how things are going mike is working on it at unitronic just really busy but its comming!! i also got fitted for an oil catch can get that done next week or so.


Definitely show us that catch can!


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone else run 87 octane? I just picked up my car tonight and the dealer said 87 is fine. I worry about doing that since it calls for premium...


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

i run 94 octane in my car but i drive her hard my car is also running a cold air intake and a unitronic chip but she my baby 
but 90-92 octane is fine 
but with lower octane u might get less fuel milage and knocking
whatever floats ur boat 
u can run a lower octane u might just get more build up of gunk in ur motor


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

AlyssaC said:


> Does anyone else run 87 octane? I just picked up my car tonight and the dealer said 87 is fine. I worry about doing that since it calls for premium...


There has been about 10 threads on this question alone. Don't run 87. It calls for premium so just use premium. My dad put mid-grade in my car on accident once and the car had terrible mileage. The car burned the gasoline so fast. I would just stick to a sure thing and pay for the pricey premium. :beer:

Oh and Volks: I wanna see that catch can. Get some pics when it's installed


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> There has been about 10 threads on this question alone. Don't run 87. It calls for premium so just use premium. My dad put mid-grade in my car on accident once and the car had terrible mileage. The car burned the gasoline so fast. I would just stick to a sure thing and pay for the pricey premium. :beer:
> 
> Oh and Volks: I wanna see that catch can. Get some pics when it's installed


Yeah, this plus the fact that direct injection engines are known to have carbon issues. I believe most premium fuel has additional additives to help keep the intake cleaner, but I could be wrong about that. Definitely stick with a top tier fuel such as Shell V-Power.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sure there have been numerous threads regarding this, but my question was pertaining particularly to the VR6. This is the thread for 'VR6 Content' and whether 87 can be used in our cars has not been addressed in this thread. When you search for threads regarding octane, a million threads pop up for ALL vehicles and majority of the ones popped up for the CC are for the 2.0.

Thank you for the responses. I guess I will have to stick with 91+. I do not do hard driving (hubby says I drive like a grandma), and I do not plan on an ECU upgrade either. If I'm going to be putting cheapy gas (like Wawa and Turkey Hill) what fuel additives do you all recommend? How often?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Got the suitcase resonator delete today.... $65 and some change.....

That VR6... sounds mmmmmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds pretty sweet doesn't it! Cold start is the sexiest. :laugh:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

For the record: I've now put two full tanks of 87 octane in. The car knocks slightly if you really dip into the throttle from a dead start for less than a half a second, then the timing retards and it goes away. No real noticeable difference in mileage or performance other than that.

FYI


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> For the record: I've now put two full tanks of 87 octane in. The car knocks slightly if you really dip into the throttle from a dead start for less than a half a second, then the timing retards and it goes away. No real noticeable difference in mileage or performance other than that.
> 
> FYI


You say there are no noticable differences using regular gas.

You are comparing this to how many tanks of premium?

In the real world, the statistics definitely show a difference in performance between the two, according to VW Corp and most of us on the net.

If you are not noticing any difference in performance and mileage, we, as VW owners, must start questioning VW Corp. and their stats.

Don't you agree?


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*autobarn is now doing apr and warrantying it*



cwwiii said:


> I'm thinking instead of removing the resonator I'm going to spring for a Flash with Unitronic.


just an fyi


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

MURPHYSAWG said:


> just an fyi


Are they no longer a GIAC dealer? I had GIAC on my B6 Passat and they covered the warranty. The only thing is that Unitronic has a bigger horsepower gain.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> You say there are no noticable differences using regular gas.
> 
> You are comparing this to how many tanks of premium?
> 
> ...


No, I dont.
I dont feel any difference in my car. Your feelings may vary. 99% of the time the car is at part load and you will most likely not notice any difference from 87. If you drink the kool-aid and think it's sacrilege to put anything less than premium in your car, no amount of comment to the contrary will change your opinion. I'm merely answering the question(s) above. 2 full tanks and my car has not burned to the ground...
All VW's sold in the USA are premium "recommended" not premium "required". Next week I'm going to try 89 octane and see if the off the line knock goes away. I'll go back to premium soon. I would not do this if I had a 2.0 Turbo. 



Some minor research:



> For those driving "recommended premium" cars, however, it's just a matter of driving gently and never using wide-open throttle. Do that and you might never feel the difference between using premium and regular grade gasoline — and neither will your car.





> The performance loss, however, is something you will only notice if you have a heavy throttle foot. In part-throttle conditions, you can achieve full ignition advance with no knock, regardless of whether you use premium or regular-grade fuel.


http://blogs.insideline.com/roadtests/2011/03/2010-volkswagen-gti-dont-shoot-the-messenger.html

http://www.edmunds.com/fuel-economy/to-save-money-on-gas-stop-buying-premium.html

HTH


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

f.rizzo said:


> No, I dont.
> I dont feel any difference in my car. Your feelings may vary. 99% of the time the car is at part load and you will most likely not notice any difference from 87. If you drink the kool-aid and think it's sacrilege to put anything less than premium in your car, no amount of comment to the contrary will change your opinion. I'm merely answering the question(s) above. 2 full tanks and my car has not burned to the ground...
> All VW's sold in the USA are premium "recommended" not premium "required". Next week I'm going to try 89 octane and see if the off the line knock goes away. I'll go back to premium soon. I would not do this if I had a 2.0 Turbo.
> 
> ...


Please keep me informed on your experiment.


----------



## recon7 (Jan 14, 2007)

New member of the CC VR6 community! Got a great deal on an 09 VR6 4MO with under 12k miles! The dealer gave me top dollar for my 07 GLI and CPO on the CC. This is my fifth VW, but first in the Passat family. Looking forward to learning more about this great car!


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*brake pads*

who here has replaced brake pads on the 4motion? what is the most dustless pad?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

bump.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

le bump >


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> For the record: I've now put two full tanks of 87 octane in. The car knocks slightly if you really dip into the throttle from a dead start for less than a half a second, then the timing retards and it goes away. No real noticeable difference in mileage or performance other than that.
> 
> FYI


Seriously do the math, is it really worth risking knocking to save a few bucks?

Conservatively if you drive 15,000 per year and get 20 mpg your annual fuel cost is around $2,895 if you use premium fuel, and $2,692 if you use 87 octane. 

Is $202 really that big of a difference? My car was in the upper 30's new, I am not worried about $202 over the course of a year


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

boneshop said:


> who here has replaced brake pads on the 4motion? what is the most dustless pad?


I haven't had to replace mine yet. Try ceramic pads. I used Hawk on my GTI. I'm sure they make them for the CC too.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I cant recommend EBC RedStuff pads highly enough!

They are great, dont squeal, low dust. I had them on my R32 and they were fantastic.
I stay away from Hawk products, I had some bad experiences with the wear senor plugs.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-4Motion-VR6/Braking/Pads/ES520390/

.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

big_pErm said:


> Seriously do the math, is it really worth risking knocking to save a few bucks?
> 
> Conservatively if you drive 15,000 per year and get 20 mpg your annual fuel cost is around $2,895 if you use premium fuel, and $2,692 if you use 87 octane.
> 
> Is $202 really that big of a difference? My car was in the upper 30's new, I am not worried about $202 over the course of a year


It's not a money thing as much as the articles quoted above made me think. I'm always on the defense for excessive fleecing or marketing hype, and I'm thinking this whole "premium recommended" is starting to fall in that category. 

If you really thing about it, is it even worth worrying about? I have not kept a car over 40k miles so methinks there will be no issues that I have to deal with...If I had an AMG Benz, ///M car or anything with a turbo I would not use less than premium because there is a real risk of damage from detonation. A 3.6 V6? Not so much.

Continuing with my experiment - Now I'm on my 5th tank full of 89 octane gas. There is no perceivable difference between the mid grade 89 and premium grade 91 that I can tell. There is no knocking whatsoever.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

So I finally got myself some wheels. 

19x8.5 ET35 Rotiform BLQ's Machined. I'm thinking about Falken FK's or Conti DWS


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

What was up with the plugs on the Hawk pads Rizzo?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

does anybody have this problem? when going down a hill, my 4motion jacks up into high rpm.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

AlyssaC said:


> What was up with the plugs on the Hawk pads Rizzo?


On my R32 (same brakes) - the Hawk pads were totally incorrect. The clips and overall size of the pad was wrong. It was early in the MKV R32 history so I assume there were not too many sold. It took numerous calls to Hawk before they acknowledged the problem and I had to go thru a lot (to me) of back and forth-ing before getting the correct pads shipped. When I got the pads, the wear sensor attached was backwards (male when it should have been female) so I had to reinstall the stock pads again and call Hawk on Monday. They told me to cut the plug off the stock pads and graft it on to the new HPS pads. The whole thing was Rube Goldberg. After a season's of track use, the HPS disintegrated. 
The EBC redstuff fared much better and I upgraded to yellowstuff for the track. Everything fit and the reds had about 75% less dust.

FWIW - here is the DIY for our front brakes (you can see the plugs as well): 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3942932

.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

here is a pick of the car with the body kit on 
the car has been fitted with a catch can and should be on next couple of weeks


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

also bought this week new plugs for the car they just came out got 
Pulstar iridium plugs they say that ur going to get more torque , more hp, greater fuel efficiency 
they seem to make the car a bit quicker i guess everything adds up unitonic stage 1 plus the CDA cold air intake and the pulstar plugs


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

what is the model # for the plugs you bought?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

not sure they are brand new PG performance just got them in on Wednesday and called me i stopped by and installed them. You would have to contact Pg performance.


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe you can order them at any Advance Auto parts, what is the part number?

plus if they are on their website they usually have 20% off or something online


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

sorry no part number i just checked pulstar website and all they have up there is for 2.0l motors


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

ive been all over the pulstar website. there is no choice for the the 3.6 engine. are you driving a 4motion?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

no luck at advanced auto parts, or pg performance.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

yes i am driving a 3.6l 4 motion 
but like i said before the plugs are brand new my shop has been waiting for them for a while now 
they are the right plugs for the car
if u want them from pg performance u will have to call them 
1 604 585 8558 tim


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

ok. do you have any idea, on how to identify the model # for that iridium spark plug? their website lists nothing for the the 3.6.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

the shop i deal with got the plugs in for me i have no idea what part number they are 
u will also need a twelve point 14mm socket to instal them i had to go buy 
sorry i'm not much help but i know pg performance has 12 left


----------



## recon7 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all, 

Does the engine put a inordinate amount of heat through the steering column/footwell? When the weather is decent (80-ish degrees or below), I like to ride with the windows down and a/c off. Even at interstate speeds, I can feel heat almost billowing out of there. I've tried running the vent and selecting the footwell position, but it doesn't seem to help. Anyone else? Any ideas?
(09 4motion)

Kevin


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so today i washed my car and after i brought it outside to dry and went up stairs to get the wife. i came back down and started the car i got the ESP error parking brake error so i drove to vw they then came back to me and said the faults were the cause of my r36 gas pedal so i return my stock gas pedal and i will see what happens tomorrow 
at the same time i have been getting low fuel pressure faults when the tank is lees then a 1/4 tank so they are replacing the fuel pressure regulator for the second time


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks for your help i found the plugs.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

i must say. no hot air problems here.


----------



## mrcc (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: warm air in the footwell, I've noticed it. Usually by about the time I hit the freeway in the morning I feel it. It's like the heat is on, but the climate control is completely off. When I go to turn the fan on, I notice the temp is always set at max hot, like that's its default position. Not a big deal for me, just a nuisance, but I guess that's why the manual tells you to always leave it in auto (which I don't like because that triggers the AC way too often).


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so my car now has been in the shop since the 29 of july i hope to get it back soon what a slow process this is :facepalm:
i'm on my third ecm 
they've changed the wiring to my gas pedal and my throttle body wire is the one that actually fixed the problem has anyone ever got any compensation from vw for the car being in the shop so long like a payment anything like that 
i'm not a happy camper that my car has been in the shop 41 days by the time i get to pick it up 
any suggestions would be great


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Last time my car was in the shop this long (back in 2007), I called VWOA and they sent me a check for 1 month car loan payment.

My loan was through VWOA. not sure if that makes any difference.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so i got my car back on thur sept 8 vw had my car from july 29. i'm on my third ecm from germany vw changed out the wires from the gas pedal and throttle body to the ecm 
i go home change and go out for dinner 2 blocks from the house the car pulls esp error epc error the dash lights up like an xmas tree
car goes to vw on fri they say that they fixed it. then today i go to my shop the car pulls the error's again i reset it then later i get the error again 
all the error codes that are coming up are intermittent codes 
has anyone else had any problems with there 3.6l like this 


on a brighter note my drive this morning i punched the car and it and wow in fourth gear it shifted to fifth doing 200km/hr or 124 mile/hr it scared the **** out of me and the ecm is stock 
so not sure if i got a euro ecm or what cause all the shift points have been changed.
just need to clear all these error codes but i am happy with the new ecm


----------



## B6 3.6 4Motion (Mar 28, 2012)

that is what i get in winter....annoying ehh
in summer I'm averaging 19mpg (all city)
highway 26MPG (with mild AC)


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Bringing a few of these thread back from the dead. For those with 3.6 4motion cars, I am working on a market survey to see what interest is out there for a performance exhaust in the US.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-a-Passat-CC-4Motion-performance-exhaust-quot


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

gompertz said:


> A little over my head, but I can say for certain my car slows considerably on the downshifts. If I had someone following me tight on my rear going downhill there would be a chance (although minimal) they would rear-end me, given the heavy tranny braking with lack of any brake lights.
> 
> I don't have the RPM's necessarily "shoot through the roof" as another poster said... maybe 800-1200 rpm gain.


When mine starts to shoot up, I simple use the paddle shifter and shift up. This makes the RPM's drop back down.


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

i be for a great sounding exhaust for my vr6 4mo


----------



## plee1952 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Intermittent rough Idle on my 2013 V6 Lux*

I have an intermittent rough idle on my 2013 CC lux v6. I only have a little over 2000 miles on it and it has done this since i bought it. 
Took it to VW and OF COURSE it idled fine that day and they said that it felt normal.
So i leave VW and starts idling rough. I describe it as a vibration i feel in the driver's seat. I use 91 Octane Shell or Chevron since that is all we get in Southern california.

Am I alone in this phenomena!!!


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

plee1952 said:


> I have an intermittent rough idle on my 2013 CC lux v6. I only have a little over 2000 miles on it and it has done this since i bought it.
> Took it to VW and OF COURSE it idled fine that day and they said that it felt normal.
> So i leave VW and starts idling rough. I describe it as a vibration i feel in the driver's seat. I use 91 Octane Shell or Chevron since that is all we get in Southern california.
> 
> Am I alone in this phenomena!!!


I don't know about the CC but on the B6 Passat V6, there was a TSB about a battery cable. 
What was happening was the batter was in the trunk, the cable that connects the battery to the rest of the vehicle (computer included) when hot would cause the resistance to go up too much thus causing the voltage to drop. the ECU sees lower than required voltage at idle, thus tries to rev the engine up a little to (in theory) raise the rpm on the alternator to increase alternator output to try to compensate.
This rev of the engine will sometimes make it feel like rough idle. Especially if you are sitting idle with the car in gear and your foot on the brakes. Normal idle is around 650 rpm, when this condition occurs the ECU tries to bring the engine to 950 to 1000 rpms. Some people describe the feeling as a lunging forward feeling.

I had this issue on my 2007 3.6 and the TSB did not resolve it. on my 2008 v6 this issue did not appear, BUT for some reason VW required the replacement of the cable anyway, and after the cable was replaced, I started to experience this, but only on very hot days or on days when I've been sitting in traffic for a long time with the AC on.

This may be what you're describing as rough idle.


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

this weekend take the front brake apart to measure to see if i can mount brembo's from another car will mount or if i can make a mounting bracket to make a set fit. also my brother is an outstanding welder/fab looking into making a exhaust system not sure what muffler to use any suggestion.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Definitely looking forward to this. I think the redline is already 7000 though isn't it? I'm curious if it gets rid of the 4000 rpm limit while in park or neutral. I believe it's supposed to make the shifts crisper too.


That's what I thought too- that the redline was already 7k.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Does any one have sound clips or the VR6 with the resonator removed? What about with a CAI?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Xklusiv said:


> Does any one have sound clips or the VR6 with the resonator removed? What about with a CAI?


There are a ton of videos on YouTube of them. Just make sure to differentiate between the FWD and 4-Mo's as the exhaust setup is obviously different.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Someone needs to make an actual useable hitch for the VR6 4-Motions. One that isn't the itty bitty ball, but can tow a small trailer with parts on it.


----------



## 3C's (Jan 18, 2003)

not to add fuel to the fire, so to speak but i've been running 87 in my vr6 pretty much since i've owned it. I've put many an interstate mile on the car and at 75 i'm getting 26 to 28 mpg and 30 if i'm running 70 mph. Did the same with my rabbits, GTI, GLI, and VR6 corrado's. Now if I were racing that would be another story, but the 87 works fine for everyday driving. Just my 2 cents. I do throw some fuel injection cleaner into the tank every now and then and even a shot of Sea Foam on accasion.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

bump for a great vr6 4mo thread, just read all of it! Feeling awesome!


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm "that guy" who bumps an old thread but any updates on the catch can situation?


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Nice bump! We've got a similar thread going in the B6 forum--a lot of the info is applicable to both the B6 Passat and the CC:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6886285-B6-3-6-amp-4motion-Resource-Thread


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

jddaigle said:


> Nice bump! We've got a similar thread going in the B6 forum--a lot of the info is applicable to both the B6 Passat and the CC:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6886285-B6-3-6-amp-4motion-Resource-Thread


Yes, this thread should be kept alive. :thumbup:

I just got my car back last friday. Fuel pump failed. Had rough starts for a few weeks before i brought her in. Glad it didn't cause more problems. 

Also, i'll have to post some pics and vids about my exhaust setup. I went with rear magnaflow mufflers and kept the resonator. Nice and throughty but very quiet from inside the car. Got a few local quotes for a full custom exhaust, starting prices where $2400:thumbdown: so i had a local shop welf up the mufflers for $175


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

+1

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Yes, this thread should be kept alive. :thumbup:
> 
> I just got my car back last friday. Fuel pump failed. Had rough starts for a few weeks before i brought her in. Glad it didn't cause more problems.
> 
> Also, i'll have to post some pics and vids about my exhaust setup. I went with rear magnaflow mufflers and kept the resonator. Nice and throughty but very quiet from inside the car. Got a few local quotes for a full custom exhaust, starting prices where $2400:thumbdown: so i had a local shop welf up the mufflers for $175


What was the cause of your fuel pump failure? I know that the older 2.0T FSI engines used to have a lot high pressure fuel pump cam follower failures, and I noticed that the 3.6 FSI has the same type of fuel pump setup as the older 2.0T FSI engines. Unfortunately, I found this important detail after I bought my FSI 3.6 :facepalm:

Here is what I am talking about on the 2.0T FSI
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Engine/Fuel/ES1844095/


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Carguy10 said:


> What was the cause of your fuel pump failure? I know that the older 2.0T FSI engines used to have a lot high pressure fuel pump cam follower failures, and I noticed that the 3.6 FSI has the same type of fuel pump setup as the older 2.0T FSI engines. Unfortunately, I found this important detail after I bought my FSI 3.6 :facepalm:


Get that face out of your palm! The 3.6 has what the 2.0T should have had: a roller on the cam follower instead of a tappet. No cam destruction to worry about. I'm betting what failed in ShadowWabbit's car was the low-pressure pump in the tank. If the high-pressure pump had failed it wouldn't have started at all.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jddaigle said:


> Get that face out of your palm! The 3.6 has what the 2.0T should have had: a roller on the cam follower instead of a tappet. No cam destruction to worry about. I'm betting what failed in ShadowWabbit's car was the low-pressure pump in the tank. If the high-pressure pump had failed it wouldn't have started at all.


Yeah!! I was getting kind of worried that all FSI engines had that fuel pump cam problem. Good news indeed, except for ShadowWabbit's pump failure:laugh:


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

lets bring this back from the dead


Are there coil packs that we can buy for the 3.6 that are an upgrade like there is for the 3.2l


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

lets bring this back from the dead 

today in the process of getting a custom catch can installed at CTS and got the intake cleaned at the same time












some new things for the 3.6l there might be a regrind cam available from colt cams looking into see if its worth doing


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

If anyone is interested on an air intake.. i am selling my Evom V Flow.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

The finished project









One of the car with eurospec xenon I put in on Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

TyphoonSushi said:


> If anyone is interested on an air intake.. i am selling my Evom V Flow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I might be. What's the price?


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

$270.00 shipped.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Btw... it was installed end of March. Also, I don't drive my car all the time.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bump. Hey guys I'm selling a set of Koni SS Coilovers for my 3.6. Any clue if they'll fit on a 2.0t? I have a guy interested.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cwwiii said:


> Bump. Hey guys I'm selling a set of Koni SS Coilovers for my 3.6. Any clue if they'll fit on a 2.0t? I have a guy interested.


YES

They're technically for the MK5/MK6 2.0T, but tons of guys with the 2.0T CC run them (myself included, in the past)


----------



## venom_cc (Feb 11, 2015)

volks76 said:


> The finished project
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey car looks great!!! I am a fellow VR6 CC owner in B.C. Looks almost the same as yours but mines the 2012. I was wondering what Rims you have on in this pic? Also do you get much flack not having a front plate on here in BC?


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

*Tune for '14 CC?*

Just got a '14 CC VR6 4mo (MED17). Went looking for a software-only tune and found that, excluding turbo/supercharging, Unitronic says "under development", Revo has nothing for CC VR6, APR kit gives only 7hp boost, HPA has nothing for 3.6L.

Maybe I've missed something?

Is anyone aware of a worthwhile software tune for this engine?


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you try Unitronic Stage1. ... it says 28hp increase... do a custom exhaust and it should opened up....









Here is a pic of my 3.6 4mo. ..


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you try Unitronic Stage1. ... it says 280hp increase... do a custom exhaust and it should opened up....


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Did you try Unitronic Stage1. ... it says 280hp increase... do a custom exhaust and it should opened up....


Unitronic says it does not apply to the MED17 VR6, only to older models.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JWadle said:


> Just got a '14 CC VR6 4mo (MED17). Went looking for a software-only tune and found that, excluding turbo/supercharging, Unitronic says "under development", Revo has nothing for CC VR6, APR kit gives only 7hp boost, HPA has nothing for 3.6L.
> 
> Maybe I've missed something?
> 
> Is anyone aware of a worthwhile software tune for this engine?


APR is the only one with a tune for the newer ECU at the moment

As for power, it's a N/A engine (requiring premium already) and there's really not much left in it for power unless you go (custom) turbo or something. 
Their tune adds a little power with better drivability and adds some little features essentially


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

hey typhoon would love to see some more pics of your car it looks super nice!


----------



## Stingsley (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a 2013 CC 3.6 4Motion. I wanna buy a cold air intake but I can't seem to find one. Typhoon, you said you had an EVOM V Flow. But when I go to their website they don't have one for the CC listed. Is it the same one from the 3.2 R32?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Stingsley (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks sk8


----------



## travis.rudd (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all, hate to bump such an old thread, but, pointless to start another one.

I've tried to search, and maybe I just suck at it, so bear with me please!

About to pick up a 09 CC, 3.6 4mo, and had a couple questions.

1) What are the Haldex service intervals? I had a mk4 r32 and did the haldex change on that myself, is it much different, because that was a pain in the ass! Lol
2) What are my coilover options for the 4mo? I know a lot of people use the gti coilovers for the 2.0t, but I know our setup will have to be different.

Thanks all!


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

The haldax fluid is every 40k, and I believe the filter is every 80k. 

Forgot to add, when I changed my haldax fluid at 60k(lazy) the fluid colour was still a nice gold; I couldn't believe it, big improvement from my mk1 TT! 

ECS has decent prices on coils and cupkits, H&R coils are a little under $1100, the cupkits are around $900, the choice is yours  

I'm on the fence on what to go with myself... 

Get Mk5 R32 EVOMS intake, you'll love the growl it adds to the engine note on acceleration 

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Even before buyin the car, I thought about the possibility of swapping in a 6 speed manual. From random conversations, I've learned the tranny needs to be from an AWD car like a Golf R or a Quatro Audi. But some say the ECU needs to be fooled into thinking it's in Drive at all times, while some say it needs to be swapped over from a manual car. This is clearly above my skill level. I'd hate to bring it to a shop, spend a long time discussing it. Just to learn it's not be worth all the trouble or cost.

Has anyone done the swap yet?


----------



## travis.rudd (Aug 4, 2011)

markcorrado1 said:


> The haldax fluid is every 40k, and I believe the filter is every 80k.
> 
> Forgot to add, when I changed my haldax fluid at 60k(lazy) the fluid colour was still a nice gold; I couldn't believe it, big improvement from my mk1 TT!
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello all. I'm an owner of a 3.6 4MO executive line. It's a nice car and I am enjoyin it. I claim I won't be modifying...we'll see.

I have a question. VW's website says the car has Tiptronic, but my shift knob says DSG. 

Which is it? Why does my conventional automatic have a DSG knob?!

Thanks

Noel


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

adkmooserider said:


> Hello all. I'm an owner of a 3.6 4MO executive line. It's a nice car and I am enjoyin it. I claim I won't be modifying...we'll see.
> 
> I have a question. VW's website says the car has Tiptronic, but my shift knob says DSG.
> 
> ...


Not sure if Euro cars have a DSG with the 3.6 though, but if are you located in North America it's 100% a normal automatic and maybe someone changed the knob?

post a pic


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

adkmooserider said:


> Hello all. I'm an owner of a 3.6 4MO executive line. It's a nice car and I am enjoyin it. I claim I won't be modifying...we'll see.
> 
> I have a question. VW's website says the car has Tiptronic, but my shift knob says DSG.
> 
> ...


mine is a 6speed dsg


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not sure if Euro cars have a DSG with the 3.6 though, but if are you located in North America it's 100% a normal automatic and maybe someone changed the knob?
> 
> post a pic




I'll try to post a pic. I double checked my knob. It does say DSG, my window sticcker says tiptronic and I am in NY. The car was delivered to me straight off t truck, so unless unless Change was made in port, this is a factory install.

Update my knob looks just like this one


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an 09 3.6 4mo and im also in NY. My knob doesn't look like that and it doesn't say DSG. I got my VW from Delaware used. 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

adkmooserider said:


> I'll try to post a pic. I double checked my knob. It does say DSG, my window sticcker says tiptronic and I am in NY. The car was delivered to me straight off t truck, so unless unless Change was made in port, this is a factory install.
> 
> Update my knob looks just like this one


The only VW car, sold in North America, with the 3.6 and a DSG transmission is the NMS/B7 Passat (FWD)
The CC never had the DSG with the 3.6
Check with your dealer to confirm (with the trans code), but looks like a mixup


What year is your car? Looks like an older style bezel there, and someone just changed/updated the knob.


Side note....my old 2013 Tiguan S (no options on it) came with extra buttons for options that were Euro only. They lit up but obviously didn't work, so it CAN happen:
IMG_5882 by Dan W, on Flickr

Dealer removed the panel and put in the panel it should've had (just one button for the traction control):
IMG_3596 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> What year is your car? Looks like an older style bezel there, and someone just changed/updated the knob.


Sorry about the mixup I didn't proofread. My car is a 2015. The picture shown is a picture of someone else's knob and bezel. My knob looks just like the one shown. The bezels are current on my car.

It's off to the dealer again. Sigh! Only 2000 miles and it is back twice already. The dealer installed spoiler falling off and the seat upholstery coming unclipped. Maybe I should have bought a tdi golf!:laugh:


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

Went to the dealer today. Confirmed NOT DSG. Now the nagging begins to get the right knob.

Can anyone post or email a facelift CC 4motion shift knob?

Thanks

Noel

[email protected]


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Should look the same, except no "DSG" imprint on it

That's how my Passat knob looks


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Should look the same, except no "DSG" imprint on it
> 
> That's how my Passat knob looks




Thank you for your help. I dealer dealer replacing replacing knob. Hopefully the replacement looks like like described it.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Can one of you guys peek under your hood and tell me if the VR6 has a dipstick?
Or does it have the black plug covering the dipstick tube?

Thanks in advance


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

AsianDude said:


> Can one of you guys peek under your hood and tell me if the VR6 has a dipstick?
> Or does it have the black plug covering the dipstick tube?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't have a VR6 anymore (totaled it 2.5 years ago) but when I had it, I used to check the oil once a month so yes, there is a dipstick on the VR6. At least on the 2007 and 2008 VR6's I had.


----------



## adkmooserider (Sep 8, 2015)

My 2015 has a dipstick.

The dealer replaced my knob. I looks as state previously the same as the DSG knob sans th DSG writing.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

My 2014 VR6 has a dipstick, very prominent yellow handle up front in front of the engine.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Motorista said:


> My 2014 VR6 has a dipstick, very prominent yellow handle up front in front of the engine.


x2 on this


----------



## Fast Layne (Oct 15, 2015)

*springs*

Driver Gear springs on the vr6 4motion. Who has done this??

It's my wife's daily driver and I do not want to slam her car, but something reasonable that will not void the warranty or give me any issues. 2013 model, sitting on polished 18" Interlagos. Kind of want 19's but not sure it's worth it. The 18's look pretty good, if I could get the gap down a bit. We did have an A4 back in 2005, I put H&R sport springs on that myself and my wife did not complain that I recall.

Aside from that, if I were to go with 19" wheel and some sort of mildly lowered springs, what is the best whee size; width and offset combo for this car?? I do not want to change alot of stuff to make it work.
I am a diesel truck guy by nature, so some of this lowering stuff is new to me. There are so many options, that I just do not know enough about.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Fast Layne said:


> Driver Gear springs on the vr6 4motion. Who has done this??
> 
> It's my wife's daily driver and I do not want to slam her car, but something reasonable that will not void the warranty or give me any issues. 2013 model, sitting on polished 18" Interlagos. Kind of want 19's but not sure it's worth it. The 18's look pretty good, if I could get the gap down a bit. We did have an A4 back in 2005, I put H&R sport springs on that myself and my wife did not complain that I recall.
> 
> ...


Go with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, part number: 85106.140

It'll be the equivalent of the DG springs, they're linear too, except designed for your V6 CC and give the perfect drop/nothing crazy :thumbup:


----------



## Fast Layne (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks. I will look into those!






snobrdrdan said:


> Go with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, part number: 85106.140
> 
> It'll be the equivalent of the DG springs, they're linear too, except designed for your V6 CC and give the perfect drop/nothing crazy :thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Bumping this old thread. 

I see some here are running MKV R32 intakes. Are they a direct bolt on? or do you have to customize them to fit the 3.6?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mikebbugn said:


> I see some here are running MKV R32 intakes. Are they a direct bolt on? or do you have to customize them to fit the 3.6?


Bolt on


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Got mine...


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

jacobroufa said:


> Got mine...


Welcome sir to the few.... the proud.... the Illini-3.6 4-Motion club. There are very of us! But we can pull the 2.0s out of the snow drifts on the Dan Ryan.


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Welcome sir to the few.... the proud.... the Illini-3.6 4-Motion club. There are very of us! But we can pull the 2.0s out of the snow drifts on the Dan Ryan.


Thanks for the warm welcome LT. This is my second B6 platform vehicle. My wife has driven an '08 Passat Wagon 3.6 4-Motion for the last two years, so I'm intimately familiar with how this platform and drivetrain operates and feels. That was part of my motivation to buy it! This is a 2010, fully optioned (RNS510 nav, bluetooth, backup cam, rear shade) with 62k and previously a NY car so has had regular inspections and maintenance. Clean carfax with only one minor accident (rear bumper cover damage) that was repaired and had a full workup done that shows measurements to be spot on so had no measurable effect on the car. I'd say I got a steal.

Plans right now are basically to fix the couple minor issues: black trunk trim cracked (typical from what I gather), sticky hood latch and some minor rust on the driver's door sill. I need to make an appointment to get the rust fixed under VW's corrosion warranty as well as have them apply the clock spring recall fix. After that I'm just going to get some window tint and black out the back half of the roof and call it a day. I bought this car intending to do no modifications, or eventually some very light mods, as I was previously driving a 190k+ mile 2001 Jetta that was beginning to require more effort than my project car. Since I've not done anything on my project car ('83 GTI) in the last year as a result, I intend to correct that by having a nice daily I don't have to mess with. 

As to that Dan Ryan nonsense, I'll have to pass. I'm out in Rockford, far enough away from Chicago that I don't have to think about it unless I want to.

All that said, when it does come time for modifications, I don't plan on doing anything to how it runs. This car is fast as hell and a great cruiser already, so no need! I do however want to take up the mantle of OEM+/Euro features such as you've helped document. Since my wife is in grad school currently and we're a single income household it'll be a few years before I can think about it. Until then I'll try to keep my foot out of the accelerator too much.


----------



## cusea4 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Rust proof warranty*

Has anyone had to file a claim for rust? I was washing the salt off my car today and a chunk of paint under the trunk release flaked off and its rusted beneath.


----------



## cusea4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Btw its a 2009 CC VR6 4motion sport. 




cusea4 said:


> Has anyone had to file a claim for rust? I was washing the salt off my car today and a chunk of paint under the trunk release flaked off and its rusted beneath.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

You have to take it to the dealer and then they can file a claim with VW

It's free (just your time) & worth a shot


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

cusea4 said:


> Has anyone had to file a claim for rust? I was washing the salt off my car today and a chunk of paint under the trunk release flaked off and its rusted beneath.


I also have a claim to file; my driver's door sill is bubbly...


snobrdrdan said:


> You have to take it to the dealer and then they can file a claim with VW
> 
> It's free (just your time) & worth a shot


AFAIK the only sort of rust they will not cover is as in the case of the lip of the hood where rock chip damage can occur. If it corrodes from behind the paint they'll cover, up to something like 12 years from date of manufacture. Some dealerships are jerks about this, so you may have to visit several in your region in order to get this taken care of.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

cusea4 said:


> Has anyone had to file a claim for rust? I was washing the salt off my car today and a chunk of paint under the trunk release flaked off and its rusted beneath.


My '09 is actually going in next week. I got both front fenders, inner door sill under the rubber, a door rear quarter panel and trunk getting done. Yup, lots of rust starting, ALL covered.

And ya, my trunk flaked at the exact same spot.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

My mk5 GTI had the rust on the bottom of the emblem as well. Dumb design: all the water and salt sits in there.


----------



## cusea4 (Jul 22, 2013)

jcoleman_11 said:


> My '09 is actually going in next week. I got both front fenders, inner door sill under the rubber, a door rear quarter panel and trunk getting done. Yup, lots of rust starting, ALL covered.
> 
> And ya, my trunk flaked at the exact same spot.


Ok cool glad to know someone else had the same issues..... my dealer is a month behind on getting people in for appointments though. So its getting worse by the day.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone using a CTS Turbo intake on their 3.6L?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

cwwiii said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


:wave:


----------

